# 09 dash on 07 outlander ISSUES!



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok been trying to figure out if you can install a newer 09 dash on a 07 outlander,can it be done,and what has to be done for it to work,buddy has a 07 500 and the lens fogs up o th 07 dash,and the button stopped working so you cant scroll threw the setting or check for codes when check engine is on.Can anyone help thanks,I work on Brutes and the can am is all new to me,he also has a E in the gear area on dash and I removed the the 3 plugs on the trans and cleaned and still same issue,check engine light comes on and the E is showing and thanks for any help!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I read somewhere you can use a magnet over the push button to get it to cycle thru 


Does your gauge look like this? If it does I'm sure it should work if switched but haven't tried it myself so I don't really know


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

no its the old analog dash off the 07s and under and I try the magnet,do you just hold it over the dash and try and cycle threw or what?Also the dash you have is the one my buddy wants to change to on his,the bike is my buddys ad the dealer told him you cant swap dashes but I seen a guy on HL install a Gade Dash on his and it works so has to be a way.


----------

